# Parts, Plans and Petitions



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

It's been a while between posts, life's been busy and I've been waiting for parts, but here's where I'm up to now. I've bought a bunch of gear- Motor assemblies, batteries, charging kits, throttle, soldering station, fuses, an LED headlight kit and an Amp Meter, most of it came on Thursday and I bought some today. I built the first battery charger kit today, it testing my soldering skills, but it seems to charge the battery which is a good sign. I need to work out a more permanent plug system for between the charger and the batteries (any suggestions?). I also have a key ignition and 24V controller in the mail. I've revised the wiring diagram making it cleaner and with more features, take a look:

I was hoping to ask some questions of some more experienced electrical types, like I have said in previous posts I haven't ever done anything like this. The first question is should I have a fuse on the battery side of the controller (if so would I make it 20A or something different)? Also how can I limit the current coming out of the controller through the motors? It can put out 20A but I only want 10, 5A in each motor max. Finally is there anything noticeably wrong and/or missing from the diagram? I'm included an amp meter cause there was a cheap one left at the electronics shop I went to, now my driver will be able to tell if he is about to blow a fuse (I bought slow blow fuses). I've made a couple of changes to the mechanical design of the car as well but I'll talk about that in another post. Its funny how my feelings about this project swing so easily from a confident "this isn't too hard" to a "I am so over my head here" and back again. The joys and terrors of the unknown!


----------

